# Mini chop-saw



## okiebugg (Aug 19, 2011)

About a month or so ago, someone posted on here about buying a mini chop-saw from Harbor Freight and modifying a carbide blade to fit it. If I remember correctly, he was using it to cut square pen blanks. I purchased the chop-saw today along with a couple of rotary tools (on sale for $19.99) and would like to know which blade he used.

I have looked and cannot find the thread. Perhaps someone remembers it.

Any help would be appreciated....Thanks


----------



## pfde4 (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=84347&highlight=cutting+pen+blanks


----------



## okiebugg (Aug 19, 2011)

*Thanks*



pfde4 said:


> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=84347&highlight=cutting+pen+blanks


 
You are da man. I'll get started tomorrow with the project.


----------



## okiebugg (Aug 22, 2011)

pfde4 said:


> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=84347&highlight=cutting+pen+blanks


 
*Mr Moderator, the above shortcut should be opened up and put in tips and tricks thread. Not only is it a neat idea at the $$$level that most people who need it can afford it.*
*Many great ideas for keeping safe while operating a chop saw*


----------



## Lonn (Aug 22, 2011)

okiebugg said:


> About a month or so ago, someone posted on here about buying a mini chop-saw from Harbor Freight and modifying a carbide blade to fit it. If I remember correctly, he was using it to cut square pen blanks. I purchased the chop-saw today along with a couple of rotary tools (on sale for $19.99) and would like to know which blade he used.
> 
> I have looked and cannot find the thread. Perhaps someone remembers it.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated....Thanks


 

I am the guy that made the post. Glad it helped someone. I love that saw. I glued a white piece of cutting board material on the rear side of the fence in a position so the blade would cut through it on the first cut. Now the white remaining material indicates exactly where the blade will travel.Also i positioned the saw to the right edge of my workbench and velcroed a plastic box under the table to extend past the edge to catch my half blanks instead of being temped to reach for the pieces while they were closer to the blade.


----------



## okiebugg (Aug 22, 2011)

*Chop[ saw*



Lonn said:


> okiebugg said:
> 
> 
> > About a month or so ago, someone posted on here about buying a mini chop-saw from Harbor Freight and modifying a carbide blade to fit it. If I remember correctly, he was using it to cut square pen blanks. I purchased the chop-saw today along with a couple of rotary tools (on sale for $19.99) and would like to know which blade he used.
> ...


 
Thanks for the info.........I fixed mine up today and will no longer cut blanks with a band saw. I thought that it might be underpowered, but not so. Again, thanks


----------

